# anesthesia for intercostal nerve injection



## non236 (Oct 1, 2008)

anybody have any information on the anesthesia code used when the patient has an intercostal nerve injection? I appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## Robinegg (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, Where was the injection performed?? if it is an out pt setting it is just the 64420 or 64421 if there is more than one. and depending on who owns the radiology equipment 77003 for fluoro if used. The cost of anesthesising the area involved included in the shot itself. that is what I know , Robinson 731-5500 ext 15588.


----------

